# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Fox News about to talk about the Scheuer book

## Mitt Romneys sideburns

Fox news just mentioned bin Laden's reference to the Scheuer book.  I think they might have said he going to be on in just a few minutes.


Hoping for a Ron Paul shout out.

----------


## Givemelibertyor.....

What program is it?

----------


## nullvalu

God how can anyone watch this channel.  It's like a televised tabloid.

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

> What program is it?


Fascism and Friends?

----------


## dmitchell

It's on!

----------


## BLS

On right now!

----------


## dmitchell

Ha! Scheuer says the _government_ is taking marching orders from al-Qaeda!

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Why didn't he bring up Ron Paul?

----------


## TheConstitutionLives

Wow!  That just scored Ron Paul MAJOR points!  We've GOT to Youtube that ASAP!

----------


## dmitchell

Amazing how cold Smith became when Scheuer refused to parrot Bush's idiotic claims about al-Qaeda's motivation.

----------


## Ninja Homer

I missed it... he was on CNN at the exact same time.  Youtube?

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

He was on CNN and Fox News at the same time...

Its magic


Knocked it out of the park.

"So if we pull out of the middle east, they will stop attacking us?

"Absolutely"

----------


## Brasil Branco

They totally cut him off at the end.

----------


## hard@work

Man I need to get a DVR ...

----------


## BLS

It was pretty short, but they didn't really bash him...they were VERY inquisitive.

Scheuer is always good about being very polite, so it's tough for them to bash him.  It was a good start.

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

This can only help Ron Paul.

----------


## Givemelibertyor.....

> Fascism and Friends?


I couldn't find that show on the guide, I must have missed it.

----------


## jj111

I thought these Bin Laden tapes were all intellgence agency fakes.  Why the heck would the intelligence agencies mention this author and his book?

----------


## Paulitician

We need to get this on Youtube!  More clout for Ron Paul position even if he's not mentioned.  Let's spread the meme that if we pull out they'll stop attacking because it's the occupation that contributes to suicide bombing and terrorism in general.  After all, that's actually true, unlike the "conventional wisdom" that if we pull out of Iraq that will somehow "embolden the emeny."

----------


## angelatc

He was very involved in the Middle East, I can assume that because he was head of the Bin Laden unit that Bin Laden knows who he is.  I don't doubt that the books interested Bin Laden.

----------


## dmitchell

Here is my transcript of the Fox interview. Someone else please type up the CNN interview.




> In his message bin Laden used the Qur'an to support his terror campaign. But in almost the same breath he also mentioned another book by an American author. He says "If you would like to get to know some of the reasons for your losing of your war against us, then read the book of Michael Scheuer." This is the book of Michael Scheuer, it's called _Imperial Hubris: Why the West is Losing the War on Terror_. And this is the man who wrote it. Scheuer used to run the CIA's hunt for Osama bin Laden campaign.
> 
> *Mike, how does it feel to have bin Laden promote your book?*
> 
> Well I don't think he is promoting my book, sir. I think he is simply saying that if you won't listen to me, maybe you'll listen to an American. And really all the book says is what the intelligence community has been telling both the Democratic and the Republican leaders for last decade. And that is that this war has nothing to do with our liberties and our freedoms or women in the workplace. It has everything to do with the impact of our policy in the Islamic world. And that's not to condemn the policy, it's simply to try to understand what motivates and unites the enemy. But again we've seen Secretary Chertoff brush it off; the president still lives in his own little view of how this world works. And if anyone is marching to the drummer of al-Qaeda it's certainly the United States government at the moment.
> 
> *Marching to the drum of al-Qaeda. I'm sure there are a lot people who are mad at the TV set right now.*
> 
> They can be mad, sir. But the problem is that America is not well defended because we don't understand the nature of what we're fighting. If Mr. Bush had understood the danger of this enemy and the size of this enemy, he would not have urged people, for example, to go to the mall and shop after 9/11. And Mr. Clinton was even more clueless. After he had a chance to kill America's most dangerous enemy ten times he didn't do it. American's should not have to listen to their enemies to understand what this war is about, yet that's what happened.
> ...

----------


## axiomata

There will most definitely be a cabinet position for this man in the Paul administration.  Eloquently said, more people to to hear it.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Holy $#@!.

That was as close of an outright endorsement of Ron Paul as I've seen.

I am not kidding.

Y'all KNOW the Fox viewers sat the $#@! up when they heard Scheuer saying EXACTLY what RP has been saying.

I realize some wanted Scheuer to mention Ron, but honestly, the guy didn't even have to.

RP was on EVERY FOX VIEWERS MIND.

----------


## saku39

Scheuer knows what he is talking about. And it has to piss off FOX that they have somebody like Scheuer (someone that they *CANNOT* refute) telling them that Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld and the rest are liars and fools.

*What Scheuer is saying is EXACTLY what needs to be said, because it's the truth.*

----------


## goldenequity

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZNfuIvtLos

----------


## ne1buthilary

wow!!!

----------


## Bison

Very good interview.

----------


## FunkBuddha

sorry, gotta say it... Neocons got pwned!

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

he's on CNN now

----------


## LibertyEagle

I Frickin' Love It!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Did someone get the CNN's version?  I hope.  I hope.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZNfuIvtLos


Thanks a lot for catching this!!

----------


## Bison

He just mentioned Ron Paul

----------


## Bison

Mike just said that all the Dems and Repubs are marching to al queadas drum except  for Ron Paul.

----------


## Cowlesy

Michael Scheuer speaks the f'ing truth.  His book is my bible when it comes to understanding U.S. intervention in the Middle East.  I'm surprised Fox News hasn't silenced him now, but the guy is so bright that he can speak the truth and their editors don't even get it.

If we really want to understand the hatred of the west by the Middle East, we need Michael Scheuer to speak to all U.S. Citizens.

----------


## LibertyEagle

CFR turkey on now!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Michael Scheuer speaks the f'ing truth.  His book is my bible when it comes to understanding U.S. intervention in the Middle East.  I'm surprised Fox News hasn't silenced him now, but the guy is so bright that he can speak the truth and their editors don't even get it.
> 
> If we really want to understand the hatred of the west by the Middle East, we need Michael Scheuer to speak to all U.S. Citizens.


We need to see if we can get him to go to the Liberty Rally.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Watch 'em try to spin this.  I am sure they will.

----------


## FunkBuddha

found the video on digg.

http://www.digg.com/videos/people/Mi..._Tape_FOX_News

----------

